# Update on Snowball!



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Snowball is now 4 months old. She is starting to open up to us and explore the apartment, making noises to our golden retriever dog. One night I decided to put her on our coffee table and she discovered two fun places to be..[attachment=1:xdla0twk]IMG_0086.JPG[/attachment:xdla0twk]

She is wonderful to all of us. Everybody in our family was like... why get a hedgehog!? We wanted something different! She is great to have!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the picture of her in the flowers. So pretty.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the flower pic is truly adorable


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous. The purple flowers really look nice again her white quills, beautiful colour contrast.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I love it! I'm so glad that snowball is doing well!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pic, the second one is my fav


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love her in the purple flowers, she looks so happy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is very cute! At first I freaked out over the bag, but saw your description. *whew* Purple is such a flattering color for 'binos.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! The way she likes to explore, she find some strange spots to be in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really liked the picture with the flowers too. Lovely.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi moonbeam! 

Just looking around the website and I came across this post and saw the adorable picture of Snowball in the flower bowl  So cute! I think you and I might have gotten our hedgies from the same breeder, as there is a similar picture on their website  I'm curious to know, did you get Snowball from the breeder located in Jordan, MN? 

Best wishes!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Yes illsley, We got Snowball from "Iwantahedgehog.com", in Jordan. Thanks, Snowball loves that flower bowl. She gets mad when I have to pick her out of it.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heh, the bag picture still freaks me out, I'd be too tempted to go around and show people, I keep my hedgie in a ziplock, but I'm a sick and twisted individual. The flower one is cute, those red eyes.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahh I thought so! Yeah, michelle is very nice... I think she breeds very good-tempered hedgies  Snowball looks like she has such a little personality! Very cute


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Heh, the bag picture still freaks me out, I'd be too tempted to go around and show people, I keep my hedgie in a ziplock, but I'm a sick and twisted individual. The flower one is cute, those red eyes.


Lol- yeh. But now she likes to play tug of war with my magazines, chew on it.. Then later I can't even get the magazine to open lol. 
My mom think her face looks like a bat in some ways. :?


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

illsley said:


> Ahh I thought so! Yeah, michelle is very nice... I think she breeds very good-tempered hedgies  Snowball looks like she has such a little personality! Very cute


Yeh, Michelle is nice. She would answer my questions pretty fast if I emailed her. Snowball is slowly showing her personality, she still gets a bit frighten with sounds, or the dog around.


----------

